# 3DS Makes Nintendo World Users Dizzy, Fatigued



## heartgold (Jan 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We had carried a report on the health risks involved with Nintendo 3DS' autostereoscopic (glassless 3D) display, and reports from the recently concluded Nintendo World event seem to confirm the same. A Japanese magazine called Friday claims that a "majority" of visitors who tried out 3DS at the event experienced 3D induced side effects like eye-fatigue and dizziness, when they used the 3D functionality of the portable.
> 
> Friday spoke to visitors, who sampled the 3DS, and found that many of them switched from 3D to the 2D mode within a few minutes citing minor dizziness. A word of caution, as Friday is known for its tabloidesque reportage, let's not jump to any hasty conclusions. However, this does carry some credence as all 3D displays that we have tried tend to cause fatigue within a few minutes of usage.
> Source
> ...


Source


----------



## r3gR3t (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously I don't think the 3DS is going to cause as much damage to our eyes as they're publishing... Nintendo's probably doing all that to protect themselves from any sue that 3DS users may come up with, I mean, why would they make a new handheld from which they won't get any profit?? Specially with the money and time invested in developing it... I think that is all b***s***. Yeah, maybe the the 3D fx will hurt your eyes, but I don't think it'll be THAT bad...


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 18, 2011)

they are weakling 3d mode is awesome people


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

r3gR3t said:
			
		

> Seriously I don't think the 3DS is going to cause as much damage to our eyes as they're publishing... Nintendo's probably doing all that to protect themselves from any sue that 3DS users may come up with, I mean, why would they make a new handheld from which they won't get any profit?? Specially with the money and time invested in developing it... I think that is all b***s***. Yeah, maybe the the 3D fx will hurt your eyes, but I don't think it'll be THAT bad...
> 
> It's not the damage that matters, it's that if people are feeling shitty after playing it for a bit then it's not gonna work that well. I don't think a lot of people are willing to experience dizziness and fatigue to play a game for a bit.
> 
> QUOTE(Stevetry @ Jan 18 2011, 02:19 PM) they are weakling 3d mode is awesome people



Nice post, does it come in English? And yeah, you'll call them "weakling" when you're experiencing the same thing they are in a couple of minutes.

Regardless of how the device makes you feel on 3D mode, I'd be willing to buy it if it was in a decent price range and the game library was really up and about. I probably won't consider one, from seeing what the Japanese got as a launch line-up and what this report says, for another six months after a US release date.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 18, 2011)

total weaklings


----------



## petspaps (Jan 18, 2011)

is it possible that the fatigue would have been aggravated because they were standing up playing or maybe they were already fatigued from the days events


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe it just takes a little getting used to. 

I remember the first FPS I ever played making me so sick, I couldn't move for an hour for fear of projectile vomiting. Curse you, Wolfenstein 3D! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then I got used to it


----------



## Traversal (Jan 18, 2011)

I could see this happening, but, it's not like they were used to the effect. I'm sure if they had been using it for awhile, it wouldn't cause these problems, but, they were just checking it out.

I guess we'll just have to wait till launch to see.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 18, 2011)

3D mode is for kings. They should not let the weaklings test the DS. That'll give unaccurate results!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 18, 2011)

I HATE ALL THE STUPID HATERS THAT HATE WHAT'S NOT TO BE HATED.

NINTENDO IS A SUCCESSFUL COMPANY THEY OBVIOUSLY STUDIED THIS 3DS OF THEIRS.

I THINK PEOPLE SHOULD STOP HATING AND MAKING UP COMPLAINTS ABOUT THE 3DS WHEN THEY'RE REALLY FEELING JUST FINE.

(wow I just noticed how mean caps looks. Sorry.)


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember when I used to get motion sickness from watching people play FPS' like Time Splitter, Doom, and Call of Duty. After awhile though, it pretty much stopped happening to me. I'm sure I'll go through a similar process with this.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 18, 2011)

You guys fail to realize that we are talking about JAPANESE gamers here. If I remember correctly, there used to be lots of talk about how Japanese gamers would get motion sickness a lot easier than their other region counterparts due to not being fond of constantly changing camera angles and things of that sort. Don't totally quote me on this, just going by memory of something I read years ago (I believe said by Miyamoto in a way old issue of EGM) but if that's the case I'd imagine that fumbling with the 3D effect on the 3DS would probably give a Japanese gamer the same feeling.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Jan 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HATE ALL THE STUPID HATERS THAT HATE WHAT'S NOT TO BE HATED.
> 
> NINTENDO IS A SUCCESSFUL COMPANY THEY OBVIOUSLY STUDIED THIS 3DS OF THEIRS.
> 
> ...



I've suffered the same playing Goldeneye 007 in my 64. After weeks I got used to it.



*Sorry about bad english


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 18, 2011)

The Wii Game Epic Mickey makes me vomit!!!
I dont know why?!? but its too animated!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 18, 2011)

What sissies.  To the volcano with them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2011)

damn i better start stocking up on headache pills


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's always some whiny bitch that complains about all new technology. I wouldn't be surprised if the first guys to use the N64's analogue stick whined about it hurting their thumbs. Pussies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now back to waiting patiently for the big news in the morning


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 18, 2011)

It's the Virtual Boy all over again! XD


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> It's the Virtual Boy all over again! XD



I can play on a virtual boy for an hour with no ill effects at all (I own one). So I will wait until I actually try out a 3DS and see how I fare with one, I wont get put off by these sort of stories before I even try it.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, It's not a like the system is instant perfectness of something. Mabey the side effects are some kind of Production error. But turning off after 10 minutes is like.. Not pissing in the toilet, because you are scared of the alligators in the sewer.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2011)

To be fair Nintendo thought of all this in advance, that's why we can switch the 3D effects off, right? I'm buying my 3DS when it's available because with the effects or not, it's a great looking system with a decent game library on the way. If I find the 3D harmful, which I seriously doubt, then I'll just switch it off. Either that or I'll just play DOA Dimensions with the effects on. That way I'll start to subconsciously associate 3D effects with bouncy bewbs, and I won't be able to complain about them


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 18, 2011)

I really hate how people are so paranoid, especially with new things.

Remember when the Wii came out people complained about getting hurt from Wii Sports and breaking their TVs...

Sure it's possible some people can experience minor effects but it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 18, 2011)

Conclusion from this entire thread:
Haters gonna hate.
Fanboys gonna be fanboys (wait that didn't sound right)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I really hate how people are so paranoid, especially with new things.
> 
> Remember when the Wii came out people complained about getting hurt from Wii Sports and breaking their TVs...
> 
> Sure it's possible some people can experience minor effects but it's not a big deal at all.



To be fair the whole 'wiimotes breaking tvs' thing wasn't paranoia as such, it was the result of an endless supply of brainless fucktards who were too stupid to grasp the concept of the wrist strap Nintendo thoughtfully provided. And the concept of grip. And the concept of thought. That's not paranoia, it's natural selection getting warmed up.


----------



## KireiJuice (Jan 18, 2011)

woahhhhhh doctors says it wont affect it wooooooooah another news professors says it's bad to play the game cause it's 3 EFFIN' D WOAAAAAAAAAAH NINTENDO SAYS IF YOU BUY IT IT CAN IMPROVE YOUR EYESIGHT WOOOOOAH 

*Creates a thread and post the news*


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 18, 2011)

A few minutes of 3D = Dizziness??? How?? 3D movies which are 2 hours+ long never gave me a headache...or is 3DS games 3D totally different? -_-


----------



## Celice (Jan 18, 2011)

You have to allow yourself to acclimatize properly.  It's like any other muscle that you're pushing in ways not used to--never exercise?  Jump in place on your tip-toes for two minutes straight, you'll feel it the next day.


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2011)

3D TVs - omg awesome new technology
3DS - nope


----------



## lostdwarf (Jan 18, 2011)

when i got my N64 i played mario and waverace and turok for days non stop and felt magic.
I then got turok 2 and zelda and turok 2 especially made me vomit,  i would become really dizzy and ill and just throw up!  I used to laugh about it back then but i played turok 2 the other day and was fine untill i ran around a lot of corners then the sickness took me again!  Now i am more aware and older, i have realized it is from the way the textures stretch when you move and turn around.  Very stomach churning.  
but every other N64 game is fine(turok 3 also=sick)
Developers will get used to what works and what doesnt very quickly, mid-year games will be on another level to launch titles, hopefully only some 3DS games make me ill and not all.


----------



## indask8 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't worry in 6 month they will release the 3DS Lite, smaller and with no 3D.


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 18, 2011)

They just said they felt dizzy after a few minutes and the amount of hate they've got off about 5 posts is astounding, sheesh.

Something you'll need get used to, can't really compare 3D cinema to 3DS, since one has glasses and the other doesn't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> To be fair the whole 'wiimotes breaking tvs' thing wasn't paranoia as such, it was the result of an endless supply of brainless fucktards who were too stupid to grasp the concept of the wrist strap Nintendo thoughtfully provided.


actually the wrist straps broke cos they were cheap at 1st


----------



## craplame (Jan 18, 2011)

I won't be playing in 3D a lot, I suppose.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 18, 2011)

I don`t see how this is a problem. People who cannot stand 3D for too long or at all always have the ability and option to turn it off (or adjust it to their liking in some cases). 

It`s not like there isn`t amazing software coming for the system, that the 3D-capability is the only selling-point...


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 18, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah it wasn't the best example, but I was just trying to explain how people are afraid of new things.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 18, 2011)

The media always exaggerates. So probably they are a bunch of sissies (and have to be thrown in a vulcano, like TM2-Megatron said), but you should also realize that the 3DS don't use glasses. So your brain has to work a lot harder.
Wikipedia - Autostereoscopy


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> autostereoscopic (glassless 3D) display
> This stands literally in the topic...
> 
> 
> ...


I think that Nintendo did some research for this, and if there were any complaints about the 3D Navigation System for the Range Rover, they should have known.

Another reason could be, that there was something at the event. Maybe there* was very loud music, or the lights were to fell.


And if that isn't true, or if it doesn't make any sense, then TM2-Megatron is probably right.




Spoiler



* Maybe there--> There


----------



## imz (Jan 18, 2011)

Surely they would have picked up on these issues during the testing process?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, Nintendo issued all these cautionary warnings and stuff months ago and now people have a brouhaha over it. That's so genius, like if I told you shooting yourself in the foot hurts and you blame me after you try it.

PS

Can't believe some people have such weak optic equipment (eyes) that they get sick after a few minutes. Hmmm...


----------



## basf11214 (Jan 18, 2011)

Won't comment on the ocular stamina of the gamers mentioned, but I can say for sure that I won't be using the 3D mode unless I must.  I have bad posture when I play handheld games and having to keep my eyes/face within a certain prescribed range of distances from the 3D display is really not my cup of tea.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 18, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It is also being used for the navigation system in the 2010-model Range Rover.



It's not used for 3d in the range rover, it's used so the passenger can say watch a movie or mess around with the hifi, while the driver sees the GPS or front or rear cameras. Still very cool.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 18, 2011)

"すごい!!!!! カッコイイl!!!"
*slides up and down, up and down, up..."
THUD!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2011)

If they think a few minutes with a 3DS is taxing on the eyes they should go on one of my great gaming marathons. Like when I tried to clear the entire Ace Attourney saga non-stop. And fell asleep about half way through Trials and Tribulations. Or my rather ill-advised attempt at 'one-shotting' (clearing in one sitting a la Modern Warfare 2) Star Ocean Last Hope. Yeah, 'cause that was SUCH a good idea on paper...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't explain why people were not holding onto the wiimotes when swinging them around. When you play baseball, do you let go of the bat as you are swinging, or after you swung? There's a big difference.

With the 3DS supposed "dizziness" effect, were they all focused on the games and not looking around every couple of seconds? Constantly moving? Not focused into the "sweet spot"? It's not uncommon for people to change their routine and mess up their internal systems before a big event happens. Maybe they didn't get enough sleep the night before. If this is such a problem, then why wasn't this reported back during last year's E3?


----------



## cearp (Jan 18, 2011)

really, i got a 3d camera for christmas, the screen has the same technology as the 3ds, and DO i get a headache after about 10 minutes of looking at the videos and pictures in 3d, i haven't used it THAT much, maybe i would get used to it, i guess, but anyway, it is so totally worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fujifilm.co.uk/consumer/digital/dig...pix-real-3d-w3-

-edit. and i DO NOT have bad vision, normally get headaches.. etc etc, but i am sure we will get used to it, i can imagine my eyes bleeding and i will still be playing ocarina of time in 3d


----------



## Waflix (Jan 18, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'oh!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 18, 2011)

Meh! Sony have probably just paid a few people to spread some bad press.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2011)

i think its like for those who can do it, bring your eyes towards your and u can see two images (i hope u understand) imagine holding this position for 10 mins... difficult and tiring if u force it


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Its not the 3D effect making them sick...
Its the 3DS deciding they are unworthy


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2011)

...That's what the 3D slider is for. To adjust the 3D effect to match your eyes (or completely turn it off, but who wants to do that?)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 18, 2011)

No no and no. People should look at this as a warning, don't buy the $300 handheld device then complain to Nintendo 'MI IZ HURZ!11!!!1'. Personally, they are going to laugh at your stupidity and claim you have been warned. So this is a fair warning to all those hardcore gamers out there.

*'YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!'*


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Weekly tabloid Friday claims that a majority of users reported signs of dizziness and/or eye fatigue and people were quick to turn off the 3D features.
> 
> Even the writer of the story claimed to have experienced symptoms after a bash on the 3DS. "After playing for 10 minutes, I started feeling a little dizzy", he said. "It was like being seasick".
> 
> ...



Switch those and you'll see how I misread that.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 18, 2011)

i think this whole DS makes you feel dizzy is going to far 

not to mention, some say its even good for the eyes; a thread some while back

ok WTF is going on now ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you were scouring p...oh... ok then..


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 18, 2011)

Well we all the remember the pokemon seizure incident...


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, we already have to put up with plenty of silly warnings on starting up a late era Nintendo published GBA games, any DS game, or any Wii game. At this rate on the 3DS we're going to have to spend 2 hours reading various warnings, just so the weaklings can't sue them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

How come whenever a bad report about Nintendo comes in, people can't accept the fact that it may be real and instead find someone to blame. Yet whenever there's a good or bad report on any other company people will just bitch and moan about how bad that company is.

Awesome.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> How come whenever a bad report about Nintendo comes in, people can't accept the fact that it may be real and instead find someone to blame. Yet whenever there's a good or bad report on any other company people will just bitch and moan about how bad that company is.
> 
> Awesome.



It's the same the other way around for other people, such as if you replaced Nintendo with Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 18, 2011)

thts y wen i get it im only gonna play wit 2D on. mayb 3d for 3ds is bad who knows.. just w8 nd c wen u get ur hands on it. cuz the warnings are shit to most ppl. mayb some1 will play 3d longer than 1 hour. either their eyes'll fuck up or their gaming experience will fuck up (in a good way).


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jan 18, 2011)

Dizziness? Pretty much to be expected from a 3D screen. Don't have a problem with that, though.


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 18, 2011)

thank god its only a gimmick.


----------



## crook (Jan 18, 2011)

3ds just plain sucks ass


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I'm talking about here. Probably because this is a Nintendo-heavy forum (it is "the largest GBA and DS community on the web"), but people just need to believe reality. If these people are "weaklings" then you probably are too.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if you go to a Sony-heavy or Microsoft-heavy forum, it'll be the same thing there as it is here for their favorite console. To only mention this place because you may not visit other places as much doesn't change that fact.


----------



## The Composer (Jan 18, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> 3D mode is for kings. They should not let the weaklings test the DS. That'll give unaccurate results!



This


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> And if you go to a Sony-heavy or Microsoft-heavy forum, it'll be the same thing there as it is here for their favorite console. To only mention this place because you may not visit other places as much doesn't change that fact.



I'm not saying it's justified there, it's just an obvious annoyance you'll find on any forum that I'm pointing out and that I dislike.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough. To each their own.


----------



## pichon64 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dizzy? SO WHAT? I get dizzy drinking beer (after the 2nd liter/litre) and I'm not going to stop drinking 'cause of that. (Hic!)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

I never understood how people got motion sickeness from playing fps games or watching 3D, granted I've never seen a 3D movie or tried the 3DS I never ever felt sick when playing fps games and I used to own a virtualboy and never got any of the headaches people claimed on those. I do have a friend whom tells me he gets sick when trying to play FPS games but I just don't see how that's possible?


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 18, 2011)

Alcohol does the same thing, dizziness and headaches. The dizziness can be fun and the headache is….. well...... a pain, but hell....... at least the 3DS won't damage my liver.

I wonder if the 3DS will loosen inhibitions,


----------



## rook2King (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been to loads of 3d movies and stuff like that for extended periods of time and never have experienced any fatigue/dizziness, and i have really bad eye sight. But for some reason staring at a motionless thing/nothing makes me real dizzy...


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 18, 2011)

The only time I feel sick when playing a handheld is when I'm in a car. I hate motion sickness


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jan 18, 2011)

psp2 is going to destroy this...


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 18, 2011)

Dissy and tired from looking at a game screen..
Gimme a break... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## thhorde (Jan 18, 2011)

rook2King said:
			
		

> I've been to loads of 3d movies and stuff like that for extended periods of time and never have experienced any fatigue/dizziness, and i have really bad eye sight. But for some reason staring at a motionless thing/nothing makes me real dizzy...



OMG Same! Like, im playin ma ds in the car and i get bored so i stop playing it,and then i get all dizzy


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to get this from playing FPS games not any more tho. Meh, I'm still buying one.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 18, 2011)

i feel that the 3d effects bother us so much because plainly, we just arent use to it. 

i mean who wants to bet that near to the same thing happened when video games first came out.

people complaining about eye fatigue and what not.

I say give it sometime, see how much it hurts then.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 18, 2011)

When I read this, it's like when Nintendo released Virtual Boy.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 18, 2011)

I get headaches and such when I go to the movies in 3D, so hopefully the 3D mode isn't too eye-taxing (is that a good way to put it)?


----------



## donelwero (Jan 18, 2011)

I WILL feel dizzy if the price is over 300. I bet many tempers will feel like that too


----------



## ficarra1002 (Jan 18, 2011)

It is probably like those 3D image books (magic eye?). At first it is discomforting but then you adjust after about 5 minutes. Don't be a wuss, deal with until you suggest.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's another Virtual Boy!


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 18, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> i feel that the 3d effects bother us so much because plainly, we just arent use to it.
> 
> i mean who wants to bet that near to the same thing happened when video games first came out.
> 
> ...



Nope people did not complain about stupid crap back then.  

Dizziness and fatigue, are those also side effects of beer? I did not want a 3ds until now. I wonder what would happen if you got drunk and played the 3DS, would a person just pass-out? Sounds to like the world has a new drinking game.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

I assume all those idiotssilly people who call others weaklings have had extensive playtests with the 3DS?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 18, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> I assume all those idiotssilly people who call others weaklings have had extensive playtests with the 3DS?


This. How you guys can insult people for complaining about dizziness without having tried the system your self is beyond me.


----------



## rook2King (Jan 18, 2011)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I WILL feel dizzy if the price is over 300. I bet many tempers will feel like that too


Precisely


----------



## ecko (Jan 18, 2011)

3ds: only for the hardcore gamers (in 3d mode)


----------



## anaxs (Jan 18, 2011)

before they release the game console Nintendo should be obligated to make sure the 3DS doesn't cause any harm to the user.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 18, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> 3ds: only for the hardcore gamers (in 3d mode)


Agreed, not for the weak of eyesight.


----------



## anaxs (Jan 18, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> ecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I get headaches and such when I go to the movies in 3D, so hopefully the 3D mode isn't too eye-taxing (is that a good way to put it)?


some people are just awesome (like myself haha im kidding) in that they don't get headaches from stuff like that. I have seen a few movies in the new digital 3D and they don't bother me, I don't get any headaches from them, so I probably won't get headaches from this 3D effect. (ironically, i get carsick when i play it in the car for too long, thus the warning to take 15-minute breaks every hour.) Anybody else out there who can handle the 3D without headaches, kudos to you!


----------



## potato3334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*sniff*
you guys are so awesome!
I thought with this kind of news everyone would go against the 3DS
but instead you guys support nintendo whole heartedly!
This world needs more people like you guys xD


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's what happens with me. 

I play the 3DS for a while and everything is fine. Only after about an hour or so, my eyes start to tweak out and I can no longer see the 3D effect and I'm forced to turn the 3D slider all the way down.

Five years from now the 3DS will be known more for its games than for its 3D effects.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 18, 2011)

You know, I'm so tired of people making up stupid accusations about a news system, its always like this with any system. My head hurts (Take some aspirin!) My Dick hurts (Quick beating off!) I had a Seizure, (Then you shouldn't be playing Video games, find a new hobby!) I mean come on people, there's no reason for it, if you know you have problems that relate to Video Games stay away from them or do what the Warning says when you turn on the game, take breaks, Sheesh!

I'm just saying and making a point!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> You know, I'm so tired of people making up stupid accusations about a news system, its always like this with any system. My head hurts (Take some aspirin!) My Dick hurts (Quick beating off!) I had a Seizure, (Then you shouldn't be playing Video games, find a new hobby!) I mean come on people, there's no reason for it, if you know you have problems that relate to Video Games stay away from them or do what the Warning says when you turn on the game, take breaks, Sheesh!
> 
> I'm just saying and making a point!
> 
> ...



Yes, because the world needs more ignorance.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 18, 2011)

You need Guts to play the 3ds this s not for psp people or weaklings


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 18, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Maybe it just takes a little getting used to.
> 
> I remember the first FPS I ever played making me so sick, I couldn't move for an hour for fear of projectile vomiting. Curse you, Wolfenstein 3D!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what this reminds me of too. The first time I played Portal I got dizzy 30 mins in, had to turn it off and go to sleep. But I never had the problem again and was fine after that. 

I'd like to wait and see if people are still experiencing problems after owning the console for a few days/week. Perhaps it goes away after a while, or perhaps there's a certain percentage of the population who are permenantly affected and will be unable to use the console, who knows, it's far too early for us to tell. I've got to be honest; I couldn't see a console getting this far through the development process if it caused these kinds of problems to all of its' testers on a long-term basis.


----------



## zRussian (Jan 18, 2011)

it was probably a bunch of kids who tried the 3DS at Nintendo World and the reason why they got dizzy is because their eyes are still underdeveloped 
so that's my opinion on this 
btw i made an account on this website just to reply to this thread, i used to lurk for about 2-3 years and i finally have a reason to make an account


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jan 18, 2011)

I like nintendo so much , but I agree , the 3D cause dizzy..
Prove of that is the game Gonden Sun : Dark Dawn. In battles my eyes being dizzy =/


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 18, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> I like nintendo so much , but I agree , the 3D cause dizzy..
> Prove of that is the game Gonden Sun : Dark Dawn. In battles my eyes being dizzy =/


But in Golden Sun the case is that sometimes it speeds up in the battle, so thats why you get dizzy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> I like nintendo so much , but I agree , the 3D cause dizzy..
> Prove of that is the game Gonden Sun : Dark Dawn. In battles my eyes being dizzy =/



Golden Sun: Dark Dawn isn't in 3D. I don't really know how it could make you dizzy either, I've played it and never felt dizzy. Nostalgia can probably cause a lot more dizziness. The camera on that game is "WOAH GOING EVERYWHERE".


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 18, 2011)

I;ve tried the 3ds. It does make my eyes itch but didnt make me dizzy.
But im sure others will eventually experiance dizzyness but im just special ;D


----------



## Slasher Zero (Jan 18, 2011)

HEH that problem doesn't bother me except the only thing I'm afraid of is that ill have 2 wear glasses in the future .
I've got good eye sight and all but i just don't take care of em . In the weekends i watch like 9 hours of continues of anime  and i spilled alot of fizzy drinks 
into my eye . All I'm sayin is i bet nintendo will soon make some type of protective 3D glasses to reduce the eye fatigue and dizzynes .

And any ways even if they don't find a solution to it I'm still gonna buy it since I've been saving my money for it and i missed the chance to buy a 
ps3 for the 3DS but hey I've always been the portable type count to think about it i never bought those big consoles or what ever u call em .


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 19, 2011)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> i spilled alot of fizzy drinks into my eye .



You might need to wear some kind of protective glasses now.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can see it being an issue really. I still get headaches and eye fatigue just watching a 3D movie. Our bodies have to have time to adapt. I too used to get a bit of dizzyness playing FPS's but eventually it went away and no more problems.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 19, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> You know, I'm so tired of people making up stupid accusations about a news system, its always like this with any system. My head hurts (Take some aspirin!) My Dick hurts (Quick beating off!) I had a Seizure, (Then you shouldn't be playing Video games, find a new hobby!) I mean come on people, there's no reason for it, if you know you have problems that relate to Video Games stay away from them or do what the Warning says when you turn on the game, take breaks, Sheesh!
> 
> I'm just saying and making a point!



And your point? I understand what the post stated, but what gets me is what about those who wear those ass a nine glass to see 3D on there TV's to they get dizzy? To me its the same thing with or with the glasses!


----------



## Jolan (Jan 19, 2011)

*ignores all the extreme fanboyism*

Are you suggesting that Nintendo release a pair of protective *glasses* for their *glasses-free* 3D effect? 

I'm glad for the 3D slider, I'm sure it's there for the reason this topic was created. Eye strain happens to everyone, no matter how good eyesight you have.  If the news are true, I'm not sure any of us are going to play with the full 3D effect for more than an hour without causing damage, even if we're trained.


----------



## tomservo6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm... perhaps they should ask those same people if they feel sick and dizzy after several minutes while in real life. Because real life = 3D. 3DS = 3D. Connection? I'm not a doctor but maybe there's a larger problem here. I'd suggest to wear one eye patch. Problem solved.


----------



## lilaznkilla (Jan 19, 2011)

tomservo6 said:
			
		

> Hmm... perhaps they should ask those same people if they feel sick and dizzy after several minutes while in real life. Because real life = 3D. 3DS = 3D. Connection? I'm not a doctor but maybe there's a larger problem here. I'd suggest to wear one eye patch. Problem solved.


Not true, the 3DS uses some sort of parallax blocking which limits what each eye can see creating the 3D affect. Also wearing of an eye patch should technically work as it would cancel out the 3D effect.

I think people just need some time to adjust to the 3D changes.


----------



## Bunie (Jan 19, 2011)

3D works by making an illusion. Of course the eyes attempt to focus on an object infront of you, that isnt really there. it could take some "Training" to get used to the 3D effect, and would cause dizziness in the same people who encounter it in movie theaters that show 3D Movies.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is really stupid... The thing's new for god's sakes.

Look at it this way, vaccines make you kind of sick after getting administered, and that prob caused some raised eyebrows back then, but eventually everyone got used to the whole thing, and it's no big deal anymore. Same thing with space travel, just imagine how the first astronauts felt like during takeoff, but they went on with it, and thus we've reached the moon.

New tech doesn't go like

1. build
2. ???
3. profit

because there is always a phase where people have to get used to the concept and to the application. It's been proven time and time again, and it should be no different here.


----------



## JoyConG (Jan 19, 2011)

Heh. Lightweights.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my god, I really hope I won't get nausea from the 3DS, since I was about to pre-order it. (Though I'm still doubting about the colour)

And now the worst part, I got sick from Metroid Prime 3: Corruption and Half-Life 1, but I could prevent it from happening with HL1 by disabling the head bobbing. 

Please don't let this be true, I want to pre-order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now I don't know what to do...

Edit: Now after thinking about it, I've seen Avatar and Toy Story 3 in 3D and I didn't really get sick from them. It felt a bit weird and TS3 was better than Avatar 3D effects, but it's just that you think it's real and try to focus on other planes, but can't because the 3D effect is only in certain areas.


----------



## NoOneDies (Jan 19, 2011)

We've been warned about game consoles damaging our sight, now we may actually get blind for real


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 19, 2011)

symptoms of their minds being blown? ;D


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> 3D works by making an illusion. Of course the eyes attempt to focus on an object infront of you, that isnt really there. it could take some *"Training"* to get used to the 3D effect, and would cause dizziness in the same people who encounter it in movie theaters that show 3D Movies.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Nintendude92 @ Jan 18 2011, 08:46 PM) Heh. Lightweights.








 I see what you done there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Great, Just Great


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2011)

as i've said b4 i'll try out the 3d until my head hearts than it gets switched off it's not gonna stop me getting a 3ds


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 19, 2011)

r3gR3t said:
			
		

> Seriously I don't think the 3DS is going to cause as much damage to our eyes as they're publishing... Nintendo's probably doing all that to protect themselves from any sue that 3DS users may come up with, I mean, why would they make a new handheld from which they won't get any profit?? Specially with the money and time invested in developing it... I think that is all b***s***. Yeah, maybe the the 3D fx will hurt your eyes, but I don't think it'll be THAT bad...




Does anybody remember to use the depth slider or what???


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 19, 2011)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> symptoms of their minds being blown? ;D



just lol man. just lol.

oops sorry double post


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like how most of people in the thread are acting like they used one, much less seen one in person


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 19, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> It's the Virtual Boy all over again! XD



+1 mil!


----------



## Apu (Jan 19, 2011)

LEAKED FOOTAGE OF THE CHINESE GUY


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 19, 2011)

Why did no one report this at E3?   
I call shenanigans.

Edit: Nevermind, prolonged exposure made the difference here.  I guess we do have to heed the warnings after all.

But I'm still a little hesitant to believe this.  Nintendo must have spent millions of dollars and many years testing the 3DS's effect thoroughly for this very reason.  Maybe Japanese people are just more 3D tolerant than Americans?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2011)

Apu said:
			
		

> LEAKED FOOTAGE OF THE CHINESE GUY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu64QDf7v1o
> 
> can someone show me how to use the  {youtube}{/youtube} thing


as long as it's not a rick roll link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





go to full editor and you see the youtube button next to wrap in code? click it than add ONLY the lasy digits of the youtube link ex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n9MJCcJZrw = youtube n9MJCcJZrw youtube

your link would be: youtube uu64QDf7v1o youtube


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 19, 2011)

Apu said:
			
		

> LEAKED FOOTAGE OF THE CHINESE GUY



That's just sad.  If it IS a 3DS, the bottom plate was ripped off when they stole it from the display chain.  How did they rip it off without getting caught?

I think it may be a fake.  Like how China has a surplus of knockoff consoles (eg Vii).  If this came from a Nintendo store or something, Nintendo probably would have at least tried to polish up the boot screen a little better.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't care about dizziness. I'll play until I either don't want to or until I throw up.[/addicted gamer]
But more seriously, I'm going to turn 3D off in the first 10 minutes of having the thing. Then I'll turn it on once in a while to wow people a bit. Then it goes back off. Who needs 3D really?

@christmas01 It IS a 3DS. The boot screen is like that because it has no OS loaded on it. And quality is too good to be a knock-off


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 19, 2011)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> Apu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are really shifty they have fat people do it and they get them to hide things in the folds of their skin...


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jan 19, 2011)

Blah blah blah complain complain complain.  Nintendo wouldn't release a product that makes you feel dizzy and tired, and even if it does, the solution is to turn the 3D slider that Nintendo included in the screen down.  Seriously, people make way to big a deal of things.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 19, 2011)

"Dizziness" and "Eye Fatigue"

Hmmm 2 words come to mind when i hear that.

Virtual Boy


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2011)

These comments comes from the same pussies who got seizures watching pokemon


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 19, 2011)

Seriously -- I already suffer from enough dizziness and eye fatigue, so I might give the 3DS a miss...


----------



## Apu (Jan 19, 2011)

removed.


----------



## Apu (Jan 19, 2011)

Nintendo has been playing it very safe with the 3DS lately, publicly stating that kids under six shouldn’t view the 3D effects and providing parental controls that will lock the handheld in 2D-mode.

Is there really any danger to children’s eyesight though?  After all, we naturally view the world around us in three dimensions so what could the problem be?

The 3DS Creates a three-dimensional effect is created on a flat screen like a video game device or television by filming a scene with two cameras.

"Each camera gets a slightly different view, and that creates what's called binocular disparity," says Ahna Girshick, a vision researcher at New York University. Binocular disparity is what you get when you look at the world with two eyes. Each eye sends an image to the brain that sees the world from a slightly different angle.

"The brain is accustomed to processing that. And it creates this 3-D impression," she says. Makers of 3-D media are taking advantage of that. "So they're just piggybacking what's already built into our eyes and brains."

But there's a problem: We also get some information about how far away an object is by how much we adjust the lens in our eyeball to bring it into focus.

"So with a near display, like if you're looking at a TV and you are sitting up close, your eyes actually focus on the surface of the TV, and that's at one distance," Girshick explains. But if the TV is showing a 3-D image, your brain might think an object is far off in the distance, even though your focus is on the screen right in front of you.

"And these two systems are now in conflict. In the natural world they're never in conflict," she says.

There is currently no evidence that 3D visuals are harmful to anyone so it’s up to parents to heed and enforce Nintendo’s 3DS usage recommendations for their children.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 19, 2011)

Choice of font sizes?


Thanks


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2011)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> "Dizziness" and "Eye Fatigue"
> 
> Hmmm 2 words come to mind when i hear that.
> 
> Virtual Boy


There a lot that make you have "Dizziness" and "Eye Fatigue". 

It funny how each chance someone can get , they say something like "Just like Virtual Boy"

Now even make with the same 3D technology.

Some of you guys probably never play it just coping what other people say.

Stop your trolling...


----------



## Crapbag (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been there and I have played 3DS and I haven't felt any dizziness or eye-fatigue at all.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jan 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> SkankyYankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  The 3DS and Virtual Boy are completely different systems made from completely different technologies, and just because they both attempt 3D doesn't mean they should be compared to each other.  I also highly doubt that the 3DS will meet the same fate as the Virtual Boy did...


----------



## Apu (Jan 19, 2011)

Crapbag said:
			
		

> I have been there and I have played 3DS and I haven't any dizziness or eye-fatigue at all.



did you go to E3


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Jan 19, 2011)

Some people react to 3D images differently than others, that's all there is to it.  Some people can go out and watch a 3D movie without any problems, other will get headaches and such.  3D tech is basically all the same, it displays 2 different images to your eyes in a way your brain isn't used to seeing images and your brain decodes it as that 3d effect.  

Basically if you get headaches watching 3D movies at the theater, you'll get headaches using the 3D function in the 3DS.  If you don't, then you're probably fine with the 3DS for reasonable amounts gameplay time.  The underlying method of getting you to see in 3D is the same both ways really.

Than again none of this matters to me since I'm blind in one eye and I can't view 3D images anymore.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Seriously -- I already suffer from enough dizziness and eye fatigue, so I might give the 3DS a miss...


why does every1 keep forgetting that it has a slider to turn it off


----------



## Crapbag (Jan 19, 2011)

Apu said:
			
		

> Crapbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Nintendo World 2011


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 19, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> Centrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What. The. Hell?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Than again none of this matters to me since I'm blind in one eye and I can't view 3D images anymore.



My mother has that problem. It's very embarrassing going to the cinema with her to a 3d movie, she always manages to argue her way into a half price ticket because she can only see half the film.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> 3D works by making an illusion. Of course the eyes attempt to focus on an object infront of you, that isnt really there. it could take some "Training" to get used to the 3D effect, and would cause dizziness in the same people who encounter it in movie theaters that show 3D Movies.


Agreed. 3D without glasses is something new to the eyes of a human, and therefore, the human eye should be trained in order to learn to adjust to the illusion.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems as though the reasons are piling up not to get one:

Console Price
Launch Line Up
Game Prices
Battery Life
3D causes dizzyness (not surprised, watching Avatar in 3D at the cinema made me feel really sick)

Anymore to add..?


----------



## indask8 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Seems as though the reasons are piling up not to get one:
> 
> Console Price
> Launch Line Up
> ...



Region Lock
Higher anti-piracy (Not a cons for games developers, a cons for hypothetic homebrew developments)
3DSi lite in 6 month or so.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 19, 2011)

Failures shouldnt touch 3DS! xD

Oh well is the same when you play while in a car moving at 80 km/h or more. Its obvious that it is because we are not used to it.. but well.. humans are known to adapt fast to things =)


----------



## concealed identi (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> TheYummyKenshin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genuine lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 19, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> @christmas01 It IS a 3DS. The boot screen is like that because it has no OS loaded on it. And quality is too good to be a knock-off


It's chrisman, not christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm not sure what to make of this personally; my eyes handle 3D films perfectly well and I have no motion sickness, but I'd be interested to see what effect this would have on me, if any.


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 19, 2011)

This doesn't bode well for me.

I was one of the people who had trouble playing half-life 2 (I'm not alone; look it up). Apparently it had something to do with my point of view being "tunneled": The Source engine has a relatively smaller screen view than other games.

If this is the case, then the 3DS might give me the same problems.


----------



## Little (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd like to refer you all back to the Tempcast that I guested in.... and i said that 3D was gimmikcy and crap and made me feel sick/gave me headaches and then concluded that 3d was evil and plotting to take over the world.
Seems I was right!


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 20, 2011)

H*3*A*D*ACHE*S*
_( Copyleft)_


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 20, 2011)

To all you Naruto Shippuden fans, You'll all soon be able to see how it feels to use the Mangekyo Sharingan!


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 20, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> To all you Naruto Shippuden fans, You'll all soon be able to see how it feels to use the Mangekyo Sharingan!


----------



## antwill (Jan 20, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> H*3*A*D*HACHE*S*
> _( Copyleft)_


That an extra H after the D or what?


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 20, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> That an extra H after the D or what?


Oops it hurts ... thanks ;-)


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 20, 2011)

even thought it has many problems i really will buy this one.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bah I will just use 3D on games that are supposed to have amazing effects.No 3D makes FPS better and battery life better


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know. I mean, I figured that would happen based on me trying to watch a movie in 3D without glasses but it didnt start to affect me till like an hour into the movie. One factor can be age.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 20, 2011)

I am not really sure if I will buy it. My DSi XL's Bottom Screen broke the day before yesterday, so it would be a good idea to repair it. But I can also buy the 3DS, but then I still have the problem of the possibility of a 3DS Lite or something like that.
I think I will just wait for a few reviews.


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 20, 2011)

The 3D does not affect all people, only some people that may have some eye problems that they didn't knew about, Nintendo will not create something to harm people because they know that they are going to have problems if they do, so personally I won't believe this garbage.


----------



## HBK (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Nintendo have jumped too soon on the 3D hype. Sure, 3D is nice, but something like glassless has never been implemented on a widespread environment before. And well, if it makes users fatigued and dizzy, I'm going to say I believe it for now. Simply because if you go to a movie theater you will be pretty eye fatigued in about an hour. Judging from the screen proximity to your eyes and the special screen, this time frame is hugely reduced.

I, for one, will not be picking up the initial model. It was a big mistake to do that with the DS, seeing as it was fugly and the DS Lite totally destroyed it. And same applies to the 3DS: it /IS/ ugly (to me, at least). I don't get how Nintendo don't learn with their mistakes/corrections and instead of starting fresh, they are practically grabbing the DS Phat case, making it glossier and changing (obviously!) the hardware. What happened to being "even smaller"? I'm looking at even bulkier here. But the market tendency is for all things to get larger, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> It was a big mistake to do that with the DS, seeing as it was fugly and the DS Lite totally destroyed it.



DS Lites are built like garbage. They may be brighter and lighter but they're so easily broken. Most people have something break with it within 2 years. Hinges, bumpers, buttons, whatever. I've had my DS Phat for a good 4 years at least and that thing has been through hell and back, and still it works pretty well. Only problem is one of the connectors to the hinge broke off. Still works like a charm though.

But I'll agree with you on the buying a 3DS at a later time/model. Seeing as the 3D is rather new in terms of retail products, odds are a later 3DS model will work out any kinks with it or, at the very least, jack down the price of the original model.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 20, 2011)

Considering that Nintendo has been working on 3D tech for quite some time, it was only a matter of time before they would need to see how it works with the masses, so now is as good a time as any. Some people may not take it well, but just like any other device with a special feature, it's not for everyone. Doesn't mean it should have been held back. Did gaming/tv stop the Japanese (and other people) as a whole who were getting seizures from bright flashing colors?


----------



## HBK (Jan 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it. My sister is on her second DS (now a regular DSi), because her old DS Lite was from a batch that had the hinge problem, so after a couple of years the hinge broke. I did make use of the pieces and fixed a friend's white DS Lite that had that same problem about a year after (swapped the casing). Strangely, my black DS Lite has a silicone case and it never broke its hinge or anything (or maybe it's just me...). Whichever way, the first batch of Lites def. had more problems. But overall I'd take the DS Lite over the Phat, even if the latter is built like a tank.

They don't make good quality products like the GBA or GBC, or heck, any gameboy for that matter. I remember I had friends that had GBC with Pokémon Silver at the time and they were constantly "brutalizing" the console, and yet it still lasted on for years. My GBA still works flawlessly. Original transparent see-through model, loved it. Only snag was the backlight, but I had one of those accessory thingies that shone two bright lights on the screen. Oh, good times.


----------



## Nepeta (Jan 21, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> total weaklings



Agreed. And honestly, you'd probably just have to get used to it. My dad hates 3D and 3D movies, but whenever we see a 3D movie together I'm totally fine.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 22, 2011)

I just think it's because it's new, but there are some people who just can't take 3D. I had plenty of headaches when I first got my DS, but it's not a problem anymore, It takes time for the eyes to adjust, i guess?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2011)

That's the reason why there's an option to turn it off. If you don't like it, turn it off. I know that if I ever buy one (which is not very likely), I'll turn it off since my eyesight is already bad enough. I noticed a sudden worsening in my eyesight when I watched both Avatar and Tron in 3D. 3D puts more strain on your eyes. Pair that with the technology that Nintendo uses rather than the glasses, and it will probably cause some problems. It's probably a good time to correct it.

Also, to all people calling the people who got headaches weaklings, you're making yourselves look really ignorant and stupid.


----------



## HBK (Jan 22, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> That's the reason why there's an option to turn it off. *If you don't like it, turn it off.* I know that if I ever buy one (which is not very likely), I'll turn it off since my eyesight is already bad enough. I noticed a sudden worsening in my eyesight when I watched both Avatar and Tron in 3D. 3D puts more strain on your eyes. Pair that with the technology that Nintendo uses rather than the glasses, and it will probably cause some problems. It's probably a good time to correct it.
> 
> Also, to all people calling the people who got headaches weaklings, you're making yourselves look really ignorant and stupid.



That defeats the purpose. I might as well have my DS Lite for that.


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> That defeats the purpose. I might as well have my DS Lite for that.


I don't think your DS Lite has the dual 400 MHz processors, 64 MB RAM, a 400x240 screen, a tilt sensor and an analog stick.


----------



## HBK (Jan 22, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but an iPhone/iPod touch has a 1Ghz A4 processor, 512 (256) MB RAM, a 640x960 326 ppi screen, and accelerometer. Oh, and a gyroscope. Specifically talking hardware only.

And plus if you turn the 3D off we're back to what I said before: I might as well have my DS Lite or my iDevice. 3D isn't really an advantage if you disable it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 22, 2011)

You could also turn the volume to 0, or the brightness to 0, or switch the WiFi off when not in use.

The iPhone/iPod Touch devices have a full OS in the background, reducing actual usage of the CPU and RAM used by applications. Same can't be said with the 3DS, even though it has it's Home menu ability when the game is paused.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 22, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not think it there to turn if you do not like, it there for safety and to be fair to buyer eyes reasons.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 23, 2011)

I never planned on using that mode anyway. Cute gimmick but I'll stick to what my eyes are used to.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Never been dizzy or anything like that from anything 3D, anyone who can't handle the 3D effect can just turn it off, Nintendo have put a switch so you can toggle between 2D and 3D. As for me though, I will have it on 3D most of the time, unless I'm tired or something.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 23, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Ah, It's not a like the system is instant perfectness of something. Mabey the side effects are some kind of Production error. But turning off after 10 minutes is like.. Not pissing in the toilet, because you are scared of the alligators in the sewer.


You're thinking of SEGA.


----------



## antwill (Jan 23, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Never been dizzy or anything like that from anything 3D, anyone who can't handle the 3D effect can just turn it off, Nintendo have put a switch so you can *toggle between 2D and 3D*. As for me though, I will have it on 3D most of the time, unless I'm tired or something.


And have a terrible looking Nintendo 2DS?! No thank you!


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2011)

As far as I know the dizziness is because you never hold a handheld completely still and the 3DS 3D spot is extremely small, the 3D spot is constantly moving around. If the 3DS is standing somewhere the problems should be way less.


----------



## Sressiv (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive watched 4 movies in 3D in theaters, never had any headache or eye tired.
but, if I don't have it with movies, is it with the 3DS then, too? if so, that would be nice.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

DV_881 said:
			
		

> Ive watched 4 movies in 3D in theaters, never had any headache or eye tired.
> but, if I don't have it with movies, is it with the 3DS then, too? if so, that would be nice.


Probably not, and it's just some people. I only take my 3D glasses off for a bit because glasses irritate my nose.

And why do you have Nathan_Drake's avatar?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

I never watched a 3d film so Maybe..... It would give me headaches


----------



## SS4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Its just like some ppl cant watch flashing lights in the dark almost like if they were epileptic. Not every1 is born equal or the same, everyone has different ability or disability and thats just how the world is.

So yeah some ppl will have serious health issue just like its always been with video game (the message no1 reads everytime u boot a game applies to some ppl u know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and some will just be perfectly fine.


----------



## Qu3becker (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried the 3DS at a private viewing test where Nintendo received feedback from us so they know that the /D feature as problems.

The 3DS is best played in a low-light environment and with the 3D sweet spot stable. Take regular pauses, every 30 minutes or so. It won't cause any problem to most people this way.


----------



## Pavichokche (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd rather play a console that doesn't fu*k with my eyes, in order to reproduce  the effect that I've been seeing since I first opened my eyes, on a 4" screen. I bet you won't need to play the NGP without moving in a dark spot for less than half an hour at a time...just sayin'...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pavichokche said:
			
		

> I'd rather play a console that doesn't fu*k with my eyes, in order to reproduce  the effect that I've been seeing since I first opened my eyes, on a 4" screen. *I bet you won't need to play the NGP without moving in a dark spot for less than half an hour at a time...just sayin'...*


Of course not. 
Since the NGP doesn't have 3D and all.


----------



## Selim873 (Feb 3, 2011)

They picked the wrong people to try it that's what...  I can play Black Ops in cross eye 3D mode (my monitor gives the 3D option, even though my monitor's not 3D ready so it does cross-eye) for hours, and suddenly, I can't play the 3DS without getting dizzy, that's when we should all react.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Feb 3, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> They picked the wrong people to try it that's what...  I can play Black Ops in cross eye 3D mode (my monitor gives the 3D option, even though my monitor's not 3D ready so it does cross-eye) for hours, and suddenly, I can't play the 3DS without getting dizzy, that's when we should all react.



Didn't your mom ever tell you if you keep your face like that its gonna stay


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 3, 2011)

Qu3becker said:
			
		

> I tried the 3DS at a private viewing test where Nintendo received feedback from us so they know that the /D feature as problems.
> 
> The 3DS is best played in a low-light environment and with the 3D sweet spot stable. Take regular pauses, every 30 minutes or so. It won't cause any problem to most people this way.


Awesome move Nintendo.  Testing the product after it's been confirmed for launch less than a month away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Again, either Nintendo _really_ fucked up or this is just Sony-fanboy bullshit. 
We'll see what happens after launch.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 3, 2011)

Pavichokche said:
			
		

> *I'd rather play a console that doesn't fu*k with my eyes,* in order to reproduce  the effect that I've been seeing since I first opened my eyes, on a 4" screen. I bet you won't need to play the NGP without moving in a dark spot for less than half an hour at a time...just sayin'...


Then do not buy a console at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Less than half an hour at a time is only for certain people and I doubt it has to be in complete darkness...just sayin'...


----------



## jadawin (Feb 3, 2011)

I, too, am sure that nintendo put Its own employees in exhaustive tests in order to get certain that this new technology will not cause such dramatical side effects regarding our health. Nintendo are not a newly hatched company that wants to get well known and competitive by any means. If the case was as described in the "Friday" article then Nintendo would have put an end to the 3D project. Why would they do something that would hurt their image, maybe irreversible?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2011)

Nintendo has been working with "3D" implementations for quite some time now. The Virtual Boy did it somewhat, they tinkered with the GBA, and even the GC has the hardware built into it, though never used because of the extra stuff needed to pull it off. Had such an implementation been a real problem, then they would never have gotten to this point to actually make it available.


----------



## Qu3becker (Feb 4, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Qu3becker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I tried it months ago, way before it was announced in Japan.

I'm not biased, thanks. The 3D effect was somewhat impressive and the glasses-less design is a sure buy by me even if I don't like going to 3D movies.

*
If you want to know, I own both handheld console but I mostly play on the PSP.
*


----------



## boombox (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a go at the *3DS* in a special* preview* today and i do see where they are coming from:

When i had the *3D* all the way up i felt cross-eyed when playing, it didn't particularly feel that* 3D*...just fuzzy and rather disorientating.
When it's half way between *3D* and *2D* i, personally think that is the perfect setting, not too disorientating but *3D* enough to immerse yourself in game.

*2D* looks great, you can really see the enhancements in graphics compared to the DS...i think my *3DS* will most probably be in this mode most of the time (sadly).
This 'disorientating/cross-eyed feeling' mainly happens in fast paced action games like Kid Icarus and Zelda..i didn't try the racing game but i'd imagine that it may be the same.

I didn't really get the fuzziness when playing slow paced games such as Nintendogs.
Actually i didn't get it much with Resident Evil either.

Basically don't wash over those reports if you haven't had a go yourself...it's a lot different to the adverts..its the real deal.

As for me...I'm not entirely sure if i want to keep my pre-order or wait for the PSP2 instead... *MEH scratch that, the games are too ace*


----------



## syph007 (Feb 6, 2011)

darnit!! I guess i might as well skip this handheld.  The virtual boy used to make me sick feeling way back when, and I cant watch 3d movies, so this seems like antoher thing that isnt meant for me.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 6, 2011)

syph007 said:
			
		

> darnit!! I guess i might as well skip this handheld.  The virtual boy used to make me sick feeling way back when, and I cant watch 3d movies, so this seems like antoher thing that isnt meant for me.



You can turn the 3D off you know.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2011)

Does the article mention if the testers had the 3D full on? That makes a huge difference. The 3D slider is there because everyones eyes are on a different place on their head so you can set it to the perfect setting for you, it's not like the 3D gets better if you set it to full. It's not meant to be set to full.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 6, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Does the article mention if the testers had the 3D full on? That makes a huge difference. The 3D slider is there because everyones eyes are on a different place on their head so you can set it to the perfect setting for you, it's not like the 3D gets better if you set it to full. It's not meant to be set to full.



No, the slider is for depth settings. It's how intense you want the 3D affect to be. The depth of 3D would have nothing to do with battery life.


----------

